# Hedgeapples for Cancer



## logcabin1999

I want to make people aware that you don't have to die from cancer. If caught in time, the large green fruit known as "Hedgeapple" can rid your body of cancer. I have lots of stories from people who have used the hedgeapple, and no longer have cancer.
I'm new to this fourum, and it's my understanding that I cannot post my website address. I'm not selling hedgeapples, but I don't want to go against the rules of this forum. The healing ingredient found in hedgeapples is called
tetrahydroxystilbene. Search it out for yourself.
I personally use a teaspoon of hedgeapple each day as a preventive measure. You are welcome to email me, and I will give you all the information I have on using the alternative healing properties of hedgeapples.
Judy Mullins
_*(email address removed by moderator. Chuck has requested to not use email addresses as it excites the bots - Please just post questions and info to this thread.)*_


----------



## Guest

I've always wondered if they were good for anything except rootstock. When I read your post, I just ran outside, cut one open, and licked it to see what it taste like. Awful!! do you mix it with something?


----------



## sss3

And, where would one get hedgeapples?


----------



## Guest

Hedge apple is a name for the fruit of an Osage Orange tree.
http://www.gpnc.org/osage.htm


----------



## culpeper

Let's get this into perspective. 

There are many, many plants with the reputation of preventing or even curing cancer. So far, not a single one of them has proven to be the 'magic bullet'. I suppose it's because there are so many different kinds of cancer, and each needs its own 'special treatment'. Unfortunately, even with modern science working hard at it, there is still no universal 'cure', and even the recommended 'preventatives' are used with fingers crossed. 

Still, if it gives you a sense of security, there's probably no harm in trying it. There are plenty of anecdotal incidences of 'miracle' cures - enough to give people hope. Sadly, sometimes it's false hope. 

Here's a very short list of herbs which have anti-cancer properties (by no means all-inclusive):

Red Clover
Parsley
Broccoli
Fennel
Pau d'arco
Wood Sage
Violet (Heartsease)
Burdock
Angelica
Aniseed
Apricots
Bananas
Barley
Basil
Beans
Beetroot
Berries
bran
Brussels Sprouts
Cabbage
Caraway
Carrots
Cumin, Dates
Garlic
grains
Horseradish
Liquorice root
Lovage
Mushrooms
Mustard, Nuts
Oats
Olives
Onions
Oregano
Parsnips
Potatoes
Pumpkin
Rhubarb
Soy Beans
Spinach
Squash
Sweet Cicely
Tarragon
Turnip
Zucchini
Chaparral
Tomatoes

The famous Essiac Formula consists of Burdock root, Sheep Sorrel leaves, Turkey Rhubarb root (ordinary garden rhubarb will do), Slippery Elm inner bark (or Marshmallow leaves and flowers).


----------



## logcabin1999

zong said:


> I've always wondered if they were good for anything except rootstock. When I read your post, I just ran outside, cut one open, and licked it to see what it taste like. Awful!! do you mix it with something?


No, I don't mix it with anything. However, I freeze them, and just shave off a teaspoon or so at a time. I think it tastes a lot like cucumbers. It actually has a pleasant taste I think, but everyone has different tastes.
The way i look at it, if a person has cancer, and it can help them, it's worth a little bad taste, rather than have chemo and vomit your head off.


----------



## Ed Norman

If it will cure cancer, doctors will make money from it. I have a relative who took medicine made from yew trees for her breast cancer. I told her I could have sent her all the yew wood or leaves she wanted. Then she could chew it like a beaver. She said she would stick with the medicine.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Those who have a latex allergy might find this kind of treatment deadly.


----------



## DoubleBee

I'm not against alternative medicine, but I've had cancer and I'd stick to the known and tested treatments. When your life is on the line, you need the big guns. Not that I was overjoyed to go through the chemo, and have that in my body, but better than dying.


----------



## logcabin1999

Brenda, Just look up the chemical compound tetrahydroxystilbene. Doctors don't want us to know about this. It is God's gift to heal us.
If I was told tomorrow that I had cancer, I would not put myself through chemo and radiation, but that's me. I know this works. I know several people who no longer have cancer after using hedgeapples. I know it sounds weird, and I realize that people are scared when they have no knowledge of something. I hope you are doing fine, and may God bless you.
Judy M.


----------



## Davina Osborne

logcabin1999 said:


> No, I don't mix it with anything. However, I freeze them, and just shave off a teaspoon or so at a time. I think it tastes a lot like cucumbers. It actually has a pleasant taste I think, but everyone has different tastes.
> The way i look at it, if a person has cancer, and it can help them, it's worth a little bad taste, rather than have chemo and vomit your head off.


So do you eat the inside or the peel or both?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

You don’t. The seeds are edible. 









Osage Orange - Eat The Weeds and other things, too


Array




www.eattheweeds.com


----------



## Davina Osborne

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You don’t. The seeds are edible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osage Orange - Eat The Weeds and other things, too
> 
> 
> Array
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eattheweeds.com


Okay, so it's the seeds, not any other part of the apple, right? How do you take them? How much, how often? We are desperate to try anything at this point!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Clarification:
The original post is from years and years ago. There is no information about research.

I wouldn’t attempt any self treatment from an old unsubstantiated comment on a homesteading board.

An Internet search yielded this:








Behold the lowly hedge apple


I was out checking traps and a bright greenish-yellow pile of debris under a hedge tree caught my eye. As is normal in the winter, squirrels have been




www.hutchnews.com


----------



## Sunnydt

logcabin1999 said:


> No, I don't mix it with anything. However, I freeze them, and just shave off a teaspoon or so at a time. I think it tastes a lot like cucumbers. It actually has a pleasant taste I think, but everyone has different tastes.
> The way i look at it, if a person has cancer, and it can help them, it's worth a little bad taste, rather than have chemo and vomit your head off.


Do you freeze the entire hedge apples whole or cut into pieces? Also do you eat the skin too or just the inside or both?


----------



## Rhonda stewart.pooler

Do you freeze the entire hedge apples whole or cut into pieces? Also do you eat the skin too or just the inside or both?


Do you eat the outside? The inside? The seeds? I'm kinda confused as to what part of the hedge apple you eat


----------



## Wolf mom

Rhonda stewart.pooler said:


> Do you eat the outside? The inside? The seeds? I'm kinda confused as to what part of the hedge apple you eat


Jeeez people - this post is from 2009. It's the _only _post the OP made. I don't think he's gonna answer you, Rhonda. Why didn't you read the thread? You'd have seen post #14. Or are you another one of those anonymous posters that seem to be appearing on HT lately to increase clicks?


----------

